
HTML5 Reset - mgunes
http://html5reset.org/
======
pornel
Mayer's "I like to reimplement every style from scratch" turned into "You have
to reimplement every style from scratch" (otherwise unspecified
incompatibility bogeyman will bite you in vague ways).

Is "resetting" of font, applet and center really needed for new HTML5 pages?

Default styles are in the HTML5 spec. Actual stylesheets of all major browsers
are available in their source repos or via introspection. For compatibility
reasons there's really no need to reset everything "just in case". There are
few specific styles which are annoyingly inconsistent. None of them are on
kbd, u, strike, tfoot, label and dozen other elements that reset nukes.

I found that reset causes more trouble than it solves. Form elements don't
react consistently to reset styles - it's better to keep browser's defaults.

WYSIWYG editors don't play nicely with reset (and sooner or later client might
ask you for such editor).

And finally designers rarely bother to actually do what Mayer recommended for
reset. They leave some styles reset to useless defaults, which makes it
unnecessarily difficult to use pure semantic HTML later. Lack of outline is
harmful to keyboard users.

For HTML5 reset it would be useful to set default styles for section, article,
header and other elements that are unknown to HTML4 browsers. It doesn't do
that...

------
buro9
A reset that achieves a blank page that involves +8 requests and 21KB of text.

I'm all for it, but it should weigh much less.

Does it really need modernizr and jquery?

Could it not have merged the css files that call each other?

------
po
I'm not really a fan of the underscore/dash naming scheme that they are using
to keep the files on the top of the directory listing. Also, if you're going
to do that, why have it be dash for the top level and underscore for the
second levels?

------
d0m
How can a site showing some HTML5 reset templates be so ugly. Unreadable font,
blue navy, some white stars floating randomly. Common.

------
CoryMathews
God I hate resets.. Every time I see one of these I want to reach through my
screen and slap the creator, then say go learn css before talking.

They make me, the developer, work so much harder, cause me so many more
headaches, make my fingers type more, adds so much more code to the codebase,
has all sorts of useless crap, and did I mention they make it harder on the
developers?

regardless I took a look.

I downloaded the bare-bones one just to take a look around. 3 css files none
more then 60 lines. using the always frowned upon @import command.

The _print css made me laugh. There is a main.css and a core.css. The core.css
is empty and the main.css just says to import core.css. A lot of good thats
gonna do.

I have no idea why a "HTML5" reset would have style sheets for IE5?

Horrible.. waste of time, to even use. Even worse because it has the nasty,
awful meyerweb reset.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>I have no idea why a "HTML5" reset would have style sheets for IE5?

It's a template, you're supposed to remove the bits you don't need.

------
svnv
Hmm, something funky is happening when I zoom in or out using Chrome. Some of
the fonts change font-family when zooming and then changes back to the correct
font when the zooming animation is finished.

------
Luyt
This is far more than just a reset: it's a starting template.

------
ghettobillgates
awesome thanks!

------
jeberle
This is what's great about the web. Not only is the code in plain text and
freely shared, but when you give it away, everyone just complains about it.

~~~
jay_kyburz
But surly the whole point of commenting on a post is to share our collective
wisdom about whether or not code (or advice) is good.

The function of a HTML reset file is to ensure browsers on all systems behave
the same way, but in this instance it appears to me that the author hasn't
tested his own page on windows or perhaps just in Chrome, which would suggest
that it might not good advice to use his reset file.

~~~
jeberle
Yeah, you're probably right, and it is a pretty ugly page.

------
Charuru
Please use a font that's readable on windows. :(

~~~
endtime
I'm not a fan of the white-on-navy, but it was readable enough in Opera on
Windows.

~~~
jay_kyburz
I can read it, but performance of the page is terrible in Chrome.

